# Bring on the SPITFIRE LOVE!!! Spitfire Kill Thread!!! wooo whoo!!



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

THIS has been what I have been waiting for!! D6 spitfire max!!


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

oh yeah the bubbly blood from POPPING some lungs with a spitfire. My friend helped me go retrieve 3 different deer over the years, and hes like dang man whats with all that bubbly blood on all the deer you shoot? Ha, I dont know the spitfires just crush the lungs that hard I guess. I never seen it with the heads I used in the past..


----------



## 12bhunting (Sep 9, 2009)

They are the best head I have ever used. I have taken deer with slicks, muzzies, thunderheads ect. And spitfires seem to just kill them deader lol. I am starting to get irritated though. I have been raising and training up a blood dog and so far this season I have not had a blood trail longer than 10'. One fell over in its tracks 34 yards out. Another went about 6' at 32 yards. The last one standing 4 yards away went 10' and just fell out. My only issue is I have to swap out blades on every kill. The metal shim that keeps the blades shut gets bent up every time. But its well worth the trouble.


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

You will see me talking up Spitfires all the time. I have been using them since their second year in production and honestly... I dont think that there is a better mechanical,,,, Having tried over 100 different heads (honestly have) on cull hunts over the last 10 years.
Awesome Head!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I just shot a deer with a killzone, it was also a flawless working head, with a HUGE gash in it, but I am going back to my spitfire maxxes, I think they are more accurate


----------



## me.hunter (Mar 6, 2005)

Spitfire at work. Mel


----------



## MeatSeakerX2 (Aug 5, 2012)

12bhunting said:


> They are the best head I have ever used. I have taken deer with slicks, muzzies, thunderheads ect. And spitfires seem to just kill them deader lol. I am starting to get irritated though. I have been raising and training up a blood dog and so far this season I have not had a blood trail longer than 10'. One fell over in its tracks 34 yards out. Another went about 6' at 32 yards. The last one standing 4 yards away went 10' and just fell out. My only issue is I have to swap out blades on every kill. The metal shim that keeps the blades shut gets bent up every time. But its well worth the trouble.


Lol, I guess its a good thing you haven't had a reason to train the tracking dog ha. But on a serious note I had a lab I trained for a blood dog and just used deer legs. Worked great!


----------



## MeatSeakerX2 (Aug 5, 2012)

O and I love me some spitfires...actually just got done paying for some on the classys


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

These are all Spitfire kills.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

copterdoc said:


> These are all Spitfire kills.


jeez! save some big ones for the next guy! lol


----------



## Savage10ML (Mar 20, 2010)

Love Spitfires...they've never let me down.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

Lets not be driving up the prices here!. Rage is the best and there is no need for anyone to be looking to change.


----------



## KRATZMOG (Aug 20, 2012)

I just recently switched to splifires from jackhammers (great head but Naps are just more readily available locally) and haven't had a chance to out.them to the test yet, but looking forward to hammering my first on with these heads.

I went with the MAXX, anyone have any opinions either way on which flavor is the best/most.preferred? Im shooting an Assassin at 27.5/70lbs pushing a little over 380 grain of arrow.


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

the only broadhead ive used since 2001. ONLY!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

KRATZMOG said:


> I just recently switched to splifires from jackhammers (great head but Naps are just more readily available locally) and haven't had a chance to out.them to the test yet, but looking forward to hammering my first on with these heads.
> 
> I went with the MAXX, anyone have any opinions either way on which flavor is the best/most.preferred? Im shooting an Assassin at 27.5/70lbs pushing a little over 380 grain of arrow.


you should be alright for the max, I am shooting 63/29 with a 400 grain arrow and I buried like.. 5 inches into the dirt behind the deer


----------



## KRATZMOG (Aug 20, 2012)

outdoorsman3 said:


> you should be alright for the max, I am shooting 63/29 with a 400 grain arrow and I buried like.. 5 inches into the dirt behind the deer


Thanks! I'm surprised you could even read that post with all those errors. Damn phone. :teeth:


----------



## blues2 (Oct 23, 2011)

Dead deer 2x last year but no pass throughs, hard quarter 2, and almost broadside, impacted outside shoulder. Both inside 20 yds.

Fly true, make a fatal wound, and sound like a hammer hitting em. Mechs just make me nervous though.

Hard to ask much more from my equipment, but I'm not sure my setup has the energy to pass through a maturebuck 4.5and older, so I went to ST mags in hopes increasing my odds of recovering a big buck.


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

copterdoc said:


> These are all Spitfire kills.
> 
> 
> Very impressive "spitfire" resume you have there. All those monster bucks are awesome, but that yote' kill shot is just kick *****..
> ...


----------



## HOYT3065 (Sep 18, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

Here's a couple more.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

copterdoc said:


> Here's a couple more.


thru the shoulder out the neck? NICE!


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

I actually used a NAP scorpion Xp to kill my buck with last Monday. It worked flawlessly! Great heads...and it's pretty much a spitfire, with a COC tip.


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

outdoorsman3 said:


> thru the shoulder out the neck? NICE!


 Yep.

It actually never even entered the body cavity.

All of that blood came from the carotid artery in the neck. 
It also severed the windpipe, and that's why blood was aspirated and expelled from the mouth.

The shot that really made me a Spitfire "believer" was one that passed through the elbow of a buck, and still center punched the heart.
That head was bent, and so was one blade. But, nothing broke. It stayed together, and did it's job.


----------



## BOW BUM (Jul 31, 2009)

Copter,

Whats your bow specs? I just bought some 125 spits, I'm expecting good results but its nice to compare set ups.

I have a D340, 60lbs, 29.5" draw. 475gr arrow. I'm guessing they should pass through?

Thanks,

B


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

BOW BUM said:


> Copter,
> 
> Whats your bow specs? I just bought some 125 spits, I'm expecting good results but its nice to compare set ups.
> 
> ...


 It should pass through without much trouble.

I used to shoot 70# pounds at 29".

However, I've learned a few things over the years, and now I shoot a DL that fits (28") and a DW that my body can handle (65#).
I'm getting 270 F.P.S. with 440 grain arrows, and I still get pass through, and into the dirt penetration.

The only times that I don't, it's because I hit heavy bone. 
Scapula, spine, or the offside fore leg.


----------



## BOW BUM (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks!

I'm estimating you at 63ft-lbs KE, and me at 78ft-lbs KE. That's a nice boost of confidence.

Good luck this fall!

B


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

BOW BUM said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm estimating you at 63ft-lbs KE, and me at 78ft-lbs KE. That's a nice boost of confidence.
> 
> ...


 I don't know what calculator you used. I'm at 71.24 ft lbs of KE.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

DANG! thru the elbow?? isnt that like the hardest part on a deer? or is that the ball join on the shoulder? cant remember lol


----------



## SdDiamondArcher (Jul 16, 2008)

bawls said:


>



What in the hell happened here?


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

SdDiamondArcher said:


> What in the hell happened here?


 Looks to me, like a terrible sledding accident.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

copterdoc said:


> Looks to me, like a terrible sledding accident.


----------



## itsslow98 (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## ndm (Apr 7, 2012)

Sent from my US740 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

Very nice kills! copterdoc I think you should contact NAP about being on the Cover of spitfire boxes. I am sure your wife loves your taxidermy bills. lol...


----------



## itsslow98 (Aug 3, 2010)

Got another doe tonight, could fit my fist through the entrance hole and same for the exit. Looked like a chain saw massacre the 35 yards she ran.


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

^^^^ pics man pics!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OHhunterIO (Dec 8, 2009)

I just bought a pack on saturday afternoon to give a try. Been hunting with Slick Trick Mags the past couple years and loved them, just figured id try something new. 

Flew right with my field points and did some damage to my target. Cant wait to put one in/through a deer. Hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## itsslow98 (Aug 3, 2010)

BUSHfire said:


> ^^^^ pics man pics!!!!!!!!!!!


I will take some in the morning before I drop it at the butcher. I forgot to mention I shot it with the same arrow and broadhead as the deer I shot saturday. All I did was dissassemble it and clean it then resharpen the blades. Worked like a charm!


----------



## MeatSeakerX2 (Aug 5, 2012)

itsslow98 said:


> I will take some in the morning before I drop it at the butcher. I forgot to mention I shot it with the same arrow and broadhead as the deer I shot saturday. All I did was dissassemble it and clean it then resharpen the blades. Worked like a charm!


How do you resharpen your blades??


----------



## itsslow98 (Aug 3, 2010)

MeatSeakerX2 said:


> How do you resharpen your blades??


Once I removed the blades from the ferule I just held them with some needlenose and ran a handheld stone knife sharpener along the blades. Took me about 10 minutes a head to dissassemble, clean, sharpen, and put it all back together. Those tiny screws are a pain lol


----------



## MeatSeakerX2 (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice! thanks for the tip I have some heads I will try this on


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

A friend of mine sent me this picture he took from his stand.


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

hunting170 said:


> A friend of mine sent me this picture he took from his stand.


 Looks like something sprung a leak!

Is that a deer standing there saying WTH is this?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hunting170 said:


> A friend of mine sent me this picture he took from his stand.


when did the emmys go out in the sticks?


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

hunting170 said:


> A friend of mine sent me this picture he took from his stand.


That is crazy! I'd like to see a pic of the deer, which can't be far at all.. awesome!


----------



## flygilmore (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow, that trail is amazing!!!! There wouldn't be a drop of blood in that thing when gutting it. I would love to know the exact location of the hit!


----------



## fikester (Nov 8, 2009)

My son shot this doe with a Spitfire Maxx....crossbow.


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

Spitfire 1.5"







Spitfire Maxx 1.75"


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

BUSHfire said:


> That is crazy! I'd like to see a pic of the deer, which can't be far at all.. awesome!


If you look closely you can see the deer in the V of the tree.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

I was checking out the NAP mechanicals online. Other than the the color, what is the difference between the regular mechs and the D6 mechs?


----------



## mtelkkiller (Jul 3, 2011)

Love mine..... Only mechanical I trust. You never see threads on here of people who hate them like certain other heads


Sent from my underground bunker


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

HawgEnvy said:


> I was checking out the NAP mechanicals online. Other than the the color, what is the difference between the regular mechs and the D6 mechs?


http://www.deepsix.info/technology.php


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

I guess I'll change things up a bit and post something different. 125gr Spitfire, Sept 18, 2012.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

nice elk!


----------



## gsp11 (Nov 16, 2009)

125gr spitfire shot nov. 7th. 
didnt go 70 yds.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

5MilesBack said:


> I guess I'll change things up a bit and post something different. 125gr Spitfire, Sept 18, 2012.


Nice elk! Why didn't you cover up your face like GSP? :mg:


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm not a big mech guy, but the only two I use are Spitfires and Steelhead 125s. Have had great results with both.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

it is a hard decision whether or not to be a broadhead nut like I am, or just keep shooting these.. ughh. lol


----------



## Hawgfan (Sep 9, 2009)

Spitfire Maxx = Nasty










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hawgfan said:


> Spitfire Maxx = Nasty
> 
> View attachment 1523732
> 
> ...


jesus christ!! I think you meant the spitfire with axe blades right?? damnn


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

swtching from tekans to spitfire maxx this winter.. ive shot the 2 blade black tekans since they came out and im looking for more cutting surface from the 3 blade... dont think ill have too much problem pushing them through anything.. 2010 Monster XLR8 29/61 shooting a 456 grain Axis FMJ at 299fps


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hoyt1021 said:


> swtching from tekans to spitfire maxx this winter.. ive shot the 2 blade black tekans since they came out and im looking for more cutting surface from the 3 blade... dont think ill have too much problem pushing them through anything.. 2010 Monster XLR8 29/61 shooting a 456 grain Axis FMJ at 299fps


wise choice man!! you wont have a problem at all, I shot them at 29/63 with a 400 grain, shooting 277. so you will have 0 problems besides your bloodtracking skills may weaken, as you will see them go down in site :wink:


----------



## petersonbucks (Apr 9, 2007)

Great thread, Spitfire's are the best head out there IMO. This guy ran 40 yards after taking one through the chest a week ago.


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

petersonbucks said:


> Great thread, Spitfire's are the best head out there IMO. This guy ran 40 yards after taking one through the chest a week ago.


That`s a great looking buck.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

petersonbucks said:


> Great thread, Spitfire's are the best head out there IMO. This guy ran 40 yards after taking one through the chest a week ago.


that thing is massive all around


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow! Maybe I should start using my 125's... I have 6 of them but never killed with them since the 100's work so well for me.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

Longbow42 said:


> Nice elk! Why didn't you cover up your face like GSP? :mg:


Because I'm no longer WANTED.:wink:


----------



## jeffco (Aug 2, 2011)

bawls said:


>


Dude, that is just wrong!!!


----------



## jeffco (Aug 2, 2011)

I have more confidence in the Spitfire than any other head out there. They simply kill deer! I gave one to a hunting buddy last year who was a big Muzzy guy. He shot one last year with it and it was devastating. Has shot 2 this year with the same head and is now a believer. 

I shot one this year and my shot was horrible. Direct gut shot. I left it for the night, went out the next morning and found it around 100 yards from the shot with a massive hole through it. I have absolutely no reason to use another head.

Here is a thread with a nice pic
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1865826


----------



## ndm (Apr 7, 2012)

Shot this doe last night with a Spitfire Maxx, gut shot obviously left her overnight found her this morning less than 100 yds from where I shot her. I love these heads!

Sent from my USCC_ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ndm said:


> Shot this doe last night with a Spitfire Maxx, gut shot obviously left her overnight found her this morning less than 100 yds from where I shot her. I love these heads!
> 
> Sent from my USCC_ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Tapatalk 2


nice!!!!


----------



## Jourdan_D (Mar 10, 2009)

Been using the Spitfire MAXX for 4 years now they leave great blood trails and big holes.


----------



## miwai (Feb 18, 2004)

I don't use anything else. Use for hogs & deer. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ttt!


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

ndm said:


> Shot this doe last night with a Spitfire Maxx, gut shot obviously left her overnight found her this morning less than 100 yds from where I shot her. I love these heads!
> 
> Sent from my USCC_ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Tapatalk 2


Very nice! I have heard of this happening time and time again, no head is "recommended" for a gut shot, but if it happens I would want it to be a spitfire!!!


----------



## jagerace (Sep 22, 2006)

Spitfire 100's, 8 yards straight down shot. Piled up in 30 yards.


----------



## huntergale (Jan 16, 2010)

Bump for jagerace bad ass kill.


----------



## Make It Happen (Oct 26, 2010)

any more


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

My Ol'man sot this deer with a Spitfire 125 1.5" from his Tenpoint carbon elite w/ Easton FMJ 20" bolts with brass inserts and Flex Fletch sk200 vanes.

Entered front leg snapping the bone in half!!!







Exited while slicing the heart 







Broadhead Aftermath


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Deadliest broadhead I've ever used.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I want to see some more devastation! ttt!


has anyone ever tried the gobbler getters??


----------



## Deputy 14 (Nov 14, 2012)

Last deer I shot with spitfires. Have since started shooting slick tricks. Good heads though.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Deputy 14 said:


> View attachment 1535405
> View attachment 1535407
> 
> Last deer I shot with spitfires. Have since started shooting slick tricks. Good heads though.


dang, what made you turn against that carnage?


----------



## Deputy 14 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hit a hog in the shoulder the next week. Got bout half inch penetration. Next week shot the same hog in almost the same spot with a slick trick and blew through both shoulders. Buried the arrow to the fletchings. Just a confidence thing after that. Spitfires are still my number two though. They're awesome heads.


----------



## Dmoore520 (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## xSHIFTxNASTYx (Nov 30, 2012)

I shoot 100 grain Spitfire Edge's on my crossbow, got 20" Easton FMJ's behind them. Last year, when I shot my buck at 25 yards, had a clean pass through, destroyed both lungs and sliced the heart in half, exit wound was about 2 1/2" around. Ran about 40 yards and barrel rolled into a tree and died.

Shot a doe after that and the same arrow/Spitfire combo went through the shoulder blade at 17 yards. Won't ever shoot anything else.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

xSHIFTxNASTYx said:


> I shoot 100 grain Spitfire Edge's on my crossbow, got 20" Easton FMJ's behind them. Last year, when I shot my buck at 25 yards, had a clean pass through, destroyed both lungs and sliced the heart in half, exit wound was about 2 1/2" around. Ran about 40 yards and barrel rolled into a tree and died.
> 
> Shot a doe after that and the same arrow/Spitfire combo went through the shoulder blade at 17 yards. Won't ever shoot anything else.


wow!!! thats awesome!


----------



## Deputy 14 (Nov 14, 2012)

A few more I dug up that had a spitfire blew through them.


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

Deputy 14 said:


> Hit a hog in the shoulder the next week. Got bout half inch penetration. Next week shot the same hog in almost the same spot with a slick trick and blew through both shoulders. Buried the arrow to the fletchings. Just a confidence thing after that. Spitfires are still my number two though. They're awesome heads.


:BS: I personally like slick tricks for a fixed blade a lot! Not being bias but spitfires penetrate very well! To claim you want from a half inch of penetration to blowing threw both shoulders is complete nonsense, and I doubt you going to full anyone on here. Heck I could throw a arrow with my hands and get more that a half inch of penetration. Glad you got your buck in the end either way..


----------



## MeatSeakerX2 (Aug 5, 2012)

BUSHfire said:


> :BS: I personally like slick tricks for a fixed blade a lot! Not being bias but spitfires penetrate very well! To claim you want from a half inch of penetration to blowing threw both shoulders is complete nonsense, and I doubt you going to full anyone on here. Heck I could throw a arrow with my hands and get more that a half inch of penetration. Glad you got your buck in the end either way..


I almost choked on my coffee when read the throwing the arrow part ha


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

HA!! heck ya, take a 500 grain arrow with a spitfire maxx 125. I'm betting I could get over a inch, with a tomahawk style throw over the shoulder holding the fletching. Not claiming to be accurate, but give me a few practice throws... Most bows with any tip could get over a half inch of penetration on a brick wall for goodness sake.


----------



## Havoc-Tec (Dec 20, 2006)

these are this years deer. spitfire maxxs


----------



## Deputy 14 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm not trying to start an argument like so many on here do. But I also have no need to get on here and lie about anything to make myself feel better, especially as something as petty as this. I understand it sounds ignorant and untruthful but it is what it is. Like I said it was a large hog, not a deer, shoulders are a little different. Anyway, sorry your coffee came out you nose man. :smile:


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

Havoc-Tec said:


> these are this years deer. spitfire maxxs QUOTE]
> 
> NICE!!!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thats a big nanny! wow!


----------



## swish_pst (Aug 29, 2012)

100 grain spitfire exit wound


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Just a few of the spitfire kills I have. Best head ever.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

nice kills!


----------



## jljohn10 (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

All shot this year with Spitfire Maxx


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

All shot this year with Spitfire Maxx


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

^^^ dang man you sick of eating venison yet??? HA very good work


----------



## Anschutz (Jul 13, 2009)

jljohn10 said:


>


Just curious, What is going on with his left side? Nice buck.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

nice spitfire kills guys!


----------



## kyler1945 (Oct 16, 2012)

La public land buck. First one with the new heli-m, fmj's and fobs...only thing that remained...Spitfires!!!

Spined him with first shot, put him down with second shot. Cut his spine completely in half. Sounded like when you cut leg bones with loppers cleaning a deer. Broadhead will be good as new with new blades.


----------



## kyler1945 (Oct 16, 2012)

quartering away, chopped up lungs, and clipped artery right where it comes into the top of heart...ran about 30-40 yards, slasher movie bloodtrail and died before he even hit the ground. I LOVE my spitfires!


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Both sides have a hole like that. Spitfire Max blew through both shoulders.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice deer guys!


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

:thumbs_up


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

gotta love em!


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

My buddies and I always say you can't walk in the Spitfire blood trail, you have to walk beside it, because you would get blood all over your pants. They are the best over the top expandable I have shot. I can only imagine the kind of carnage they would cause if they were a 3 blade 1.75" rear deploy.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

TimmyZ7 said:


> My buddies and I always say you can't walk in the Spitfire blood trail, you have to walk beside it, because you would get blood all over your pants. They are the best over the top expandable I have shot. I can only imagine the kind of carnage they would cause if they were a 3 blade 1.75" rear deploy.


maybe you and seth can fabricate that! but dont talk about it on here, some company might take this idea :zip:


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> maybe you and seth can fabricate that! but dont talk about it on here, some company might take this idea :zip:


Yeah but we would make it with a k.e. requirement that you couldn't meet. I remember when I shot 74k.e., lol, just before I went through puberty.


----------



## SNOWCRITTER (Feb 17, 2011)

I tried the Rage 2-blade chisel tip this year and was very impressed with the results. I work with a few guys the "praise" the Rage so thats why i gave into the expandebles this year. I do hunt with another guy that uses NAP spitfires and I will admit that the blood trails and holes left thru the deer are amazing as well!! Very tempting to give the spitfires a try as well myself but the Rage worked very well for me so time will tell....


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

timmyz7 said:


> yeah but we would make it with a k.e. Requirement that you couldn't meet. I remember when i shot 74k.e., lol, just before i went through puberty.


:roflmao:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

TimmyZ7 said:


> Yeah but we would make it with a k.e. requirement that you couldn't meet. I remember when I shot 74k.e., lol, just before I went through puberty.


ahh, a puberty joke, I guess I could just say I was a 28" draw length when I was 14 years old. but I dont want to make you feel short..


----------



## jeffco (Aug 2, 2011)

I got another kill with the Spitfire, this time the Edge. It performed like spitfires always do: shoot deer, deer runs 50 yards, wabbles, and falls over dead. Got over to the deer and noticed that I shot it back, entering behind the shoulder several inches and traveled back and exited just in front of the back leg. After seeing the entrance and exit, I was surprised the deer fell over dead that quick. I think the main reason that this happened is because of the spitfire. 

I will not be searching for another broadhead, that is for sure.


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> ahh, a puberty joke, I guess I could just say I was a 28" draw length when I was 14 years old. but I dont want to make you feel short..


Geeze it took you a while to think of something...lol...because 29" is so much longer than 28/28.5". Nice try but you failed again. Maybe when your balls drop and you lose that little crack in your voice your mommy will let you go to the gym without a chaperon and we can see about increasing your spine! In the mean time keep rocking out to your Justin Bieber cd kid.


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

jeffco said:


> I got another kill with the Spitfire, this time the Edge. It performed like spitfires always do: shoot deer, deer runs 50 yards, wabbles, and falls over dead. Got over to the deer and noticed that I shot it back, entering behind the shoulder several inches and traveled back and exited just in front of the back leg. After seeing the entrance and exit, I was surprised the deer fell over dead that quick. I think the main reason that this happened is because of the spitfire.
> 
> I will not be searching for another broadhead, that is for sure.


That's one of the reasons my Ol' man shoots them. He knows that he is only gonna have to drag the deer a shorts ways back to the open ground. He's watched deer drop in less than 15 yards from good lung shots. Congrats on your success.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

TimmyZ7 said:


> Geeze it took you a while to think of something...lol...because 29" is so much longer than 28/28.5". Nice try but you failed again. Maybe when your balls drop and you lose that little crack in your voice your mommy will let you go to the gym without a chaperon and we can see about increasing your spine! In the mean time keep rocking out to your Justin Bieber cd kid.


jeez, who pissed in your wheaties old man? dont have to get on a public forum and make fun of a guy. talk a little more crap on the internet. you know everything. your probably the type of guy that hit a deer in the guts and blames the broadhead


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> jeez, who pissed in your wheaties old man? dont have to get on a public forum and make fun of a guy. talk a little more crap on the internet. you know everything. your probably the type of guy that hit a deer in the guts and blames the broadhead


I'm 28 bro not an old man. A little advice for you, if you show people you have a button they will push it. If you show them a really big button they will push the heck out of it. I am only ball busting because you like to throw stuff out there so I throw it right back. Good luck hunting and try not to pick too many fights.

Btw, I shoot a Rage Frankenhead remember. If I hit them in the guts I can still reach the vitals, lol.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

your an idiot, you said somethin about me not going through puberty. I defended myself, I deal with butt wipes like you all the time, your just like everyone of them. you think your cool sayin stuff over the internet like this. I like to bash rage broadheads cause its funny and it makes your thong ride up.


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

No need to ruin a good thread any further. Everyone hunting with Spittfires keep up the good work. They deserve the recognition. I am sure I will let the Maxx fly again in the near future.


----------



## JONEZ24 (Aug 7, 2009)

Shot the one in the back with a spitfire. First chance in the woods with them, 18 yard quartering away shot right in the pocket. Head poked out the hide on the far side after shattering th shoulder and leg bone. 20 yards and it was done, picked up 2 more packs to take into the woods next year.


----------



## sethro02 (Jul 5, 2008)

Thought I would check out some kills but nope just someone else talking crap, seems like my name is in every other thread. I miss the days of AT with no smartasses and **** talk...wait I dont remember when that was.


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

JONEZ24 said:


> View attachment 1560101
> 
> Shot the one in the back with a spitfire. First chance in the woods with them, 18 yard quartering away shot right in the pocket. Head poked out the hide on the far side after shattering th shoulder and leg bone. 20 yards and it was done, picked up 2 more packs to take into the woods next year.


Well done sir!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

sethro02 said:


> Thought I would check out some kills but nope just someone else talking crap, seems like my name is in every other thread. I miss the days of AT with no smartasses and **** talk...wait I dont remember when that was.


I said your name in a good way, I think its an awesome thing your doin with the heads. and its a shame that company stole your idea. I only argued cause im not a fan of being called a sissy. keep on keepin on seth, you have the right idea on makin heads.


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

Lets bump it back up for the hardcore late season guys, show us some spitfire love!!!


----------



## BrandonK (Oct 2, 2010)

Spitfires did the job for me this year! I'm happy with them and will be shooting them next year!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hopefully Ill be able to put one to work friday! its either gonna be a big buck or nothin


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Spitfire Edge..30 yards hard quartering away..








Same head same results a week later...


----------



## MeatSeakerX2 (Aug 5, 2012)

trial153 said:


> Spitfire Edge..30 yards hard quartering away..
> View attachment 1569900
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## LAC_X (Feb 13, 2010)

I killed this 155" 10 in Canada this year weighed 325lbs with a complete pass through at 20 yards. Last Year I killed a 275 lb 9 with a complete pass through at 34 yards. My Bows shoot around 290 but i shoot a 430grn arrow. I truly believe if you can keep your arrow weight up with moderate speed these broadheads are the nastiest on the market and scary accurate oh yeah and they hit like a train. I often practice at 70 and 80 yards just cause you can with these things


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Great head no doubt, I've killed afew deer with them... till a hard angle shot glanced off. They are a sharp, deadly, bloodtrail producing head when deer are broadside or quartering, they don't go far after a well placed shot.


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

love the Spitfire Maxx.
absolute devastion. Have watched all but one deer drop w/ them.
lost 1 deer with them. hit right square in shoulder ball. don't think I would have recovered w/ any bh. Saw buck alive and well later that season


----------



## BrandonK (Oct 2, 2010)

Thunderstruck20 said:


> Spitfires Suck. They open as they enter the animal leaving a hole that is not very big. If you do not happen to get a pass through, you are left with a very small hole for blood to come out of, and if that hole is 3/4 the way up on the deer because you shot from 20+ feet up, you will not have a blood trail. I have lost 4 deer with one. Went back to Muzzys and had good success. Now shoooting Rages and they are the best out there.


Blame the head cause you made bad shots it sounds like? Hit my buck a tad high from 20 foot up and still followed a great blood trail. The thread is about Spitfire success not Spitfire trash talk. Go troll somewhere else, tool.


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

Thunderstruck20 said:


> Spitfires Suck. They open as they enter the animal leaving a hole that is not very big. If you do not happen to get a pass through, you are left with a very small hole for blood to come out of, and if that hole is 3/4 the way up on the deer because you shot from 20+ feet up, you will not have a blood trail. I have lost 4 deer with one. Went back to Muzzys and had good success. Now shoooting Rages and they are the best out there.


ukey: all we do is laugh like crazy to the lack of competence and skills of this incoherent statement. Don't you belong in the rage kill threads? Don't pollute our beautiful thread with so much useless trash.


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

Thunderstruck20 said:


> Spitfires Suck. They open as they enter the animal leaving a hole that is not very big. If you do not happen to get a pass through, you are left with a very small hole for blood to come out of, and if that hole is 3/4 the way up on the deer because you shot from 20+ feet up, you will not have a blood trail. I have lost 4 deer with one. Went back to Muzzys and had good success. Now shoooting Rages and they are the best out there.


ukey: all we do is laugh like crazy to the lack of competence and skills of this incoherent statement. Don't you belong in the rage kill threads? Don't pollute our beautiful thread with so much useless trash.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thunderstruck20 said:


> Spitfires Suck. They open as they enter the animal leaving a hole that is not very big. If you do not happen to get a pass through, you are left with a very small hole for blood to come out of, and if that hole is 3/4 the way up on the deer because you shot from 20+ feet up, you will not have a blood trail. I have lost 4 deer with one. Went back to Muzzys and had good success. Now shoooting Rages and they are the best out there.


I think your a troll. YOU made a bad shot and all your doing is blaming the equipment. does this look like a little tiny, no blood entrance wound to you?? shot from 28 feet in the air at 15 yards.


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh my, maybe we should just use fieldtips instead they would be more deadly, LOL! Nice kill and pic, the famous "bubbles" in the blood that spitfires bring on so often.. LOVE IT


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

BUSHfire said:


> Oh my, maybe we should just use fieldtips instead they would be more deadly, LOL! Nice kill and pic, the famous "bubbles" in the blood that spitfires bring on so often.. LOVE IT


lol there can never be a product that everyone agrees with.. I bet that dude shoots rage.. HA!

thanks man!!


----------



## ndm (Apr 7, 2012)

Thunderstruck20 said:


> Spitfires Suck. They open as they enter the animal leaving a hole that is not very big. If you do not happen to get a pass through, you are left with a very small hole for blood to come out of, and if that hole is 3/4 the way up on the deer because you shot from 20+ feet up, you will not have a blood trail. I have lost 4 deer with one. Went back to Muzzys and had good success. Now shoooting Rages and they are the best out there.











These small entrance holes do suck.

Sent from my USCC_ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UKCatsHunter (Sep 25, 2006)

Spitfire Maxx users. What do you practice with? Just take one head as a dedicated practice head?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

UKCatsHunter said:


> Spitfire Maxx users. What do you practice with? Just take one head as a dedicated practice head?


yeah thats what I did. I took 3 shots, first with a field tip. hit the center at 30, took out the arrow, hit the same hole with the sfm, one more shot, hit the same hole again. they hit where you aim!


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

I love these heads!!! I was going threw some of my collection tonight, thinking of which ones have killed what, and wondering which one will kill in the future! I try to number most of them and some have several kills on them and look as good as the new ones, kinda why I never went with the maxx version (not that they are bad in any way) I just stick to what works for me.
Does anyone have any really good tips for resharpening the used blades and touching up the new ones if needed? I have some techniques but none of them are easy or fast by all means. 
Thanks and keep the kills coming!!!


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

I have an Spitfire Edge that been though three already and it still good as new, and razor sharp. I hoard them things they are so good.


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

Spitfires kill what they are shoot at.


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

AppleOnMyHead said:


> Spitfires kill what they are shoot at.


:darkbeer:


----------



## ace61rem03 (May 15, 2011)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1865398


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

Any late season guys out there that forgot to post? Just in the mood to look at some more Spitfire Carnage!


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

BUSHfire said:


> View attachment 1571266
> 
> 
> I love these heads!!! I was going threw some of my collection tonight, thinking of which ones have killed what, and wondering which one will kill in the future! I try to number most of them and some have several kills on them and look as good as the new ones, kinda why I never went with the maxx version (not that they are bad in any way) I just stick to what works for me.
> ...


Here you go brother. A vid I check into when I get my Spitfire itch, lol.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

God, I love spitfires. Best broadhead I've used hands down.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Entrance and exit. Very typical as most of my spifire brothers know.....:darkbeer:


----------



## BowTechForever (Jun 12, 2012)

outdoorsman3 said:


> THIS has been what I have been waiting for!! D6 spitfire max!!


Just wondering why you have two peep. Sights on that bow?


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

There is only one peep, and one kisser. It's a Prime bow.


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice video, that would pump you up for sure!!!

Ahhhh the good ol' blood Bubbles, I cant tell you how many times I have seen that. SPITFIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hawgfan (Sep 9, 2009)

100gr Spitfire Maxx....


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

BowTechForever said:


> Just wondering why you have two peep. Sights on that bow?


yeah, its a string connector for the duel cams, peep, and then my kisser


----------



## meanmachine (May 31, 2013)

I have been shooting rages for the last couple years but last year used a friends crossbow with spitfires and was very impressed. I shot the deer at 10 yards on the edge of a cut bean field. He ran 100 yards and piled up just over a hill. From my stand I could right where he ran because there was about 1 1/2 foot wide blanket of red on the ground. Ray Charles could have followed that blood trail.


----------



## BOW BUM (Jul 31, 2009)

FREAKIN awesome! I bought some standard spitfires late season last year and did not get a chance to live test them. Man I can't wait!


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

Hawgfan said:


> 100gr Spitfire Maxx....
> 
> View attachment 1681656


OUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! you sure you didn't slam that buck with a double bladed ax!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Dang, I just went through this whole thread and am now leaning towards not even trying the Exodus I just bought lol! Out of the spitfires im likeing the Edge. What are you spitfire folks thoughts on it?


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

170p&ywhitail said:


> ..What are you spitfire folks thoughts on it?


 I don't like it.
A 1.5" cut three blade is too much. Let alone a 1.75".

This year, I'm going with 1.25" 170 grain Magnums. 
Now that they have been discontinued, I'm late getting to the game.

But, I've got 11 on hand, and they take the same blades as the 85's. So, I should be set for life.
​
I'm working up a 440 grain arrow, with 22% FOC. And so far, I'm really liking what I'm seeing at the range.


----------



## redcarpet (Mar 31, 2013)

No pics because this is my first year with them but I hope to shoot several urban does with them early and depending how I like the results maybe a big urban buck as well.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Went and returned the Exodus for some Spitfire Edge! Every year I always go back and forth on what to go with lol. I have been happy with my 1 3/4 cut jak hammers so theses should fit the bill too.


----------



## swish_pst (Aug 29, 2012)

Just ordered my Spitfire Maxx D6 cant wait to put it on something, Anyone else using this D6? Last year I used regulars and they performed flawlessly


----------



## msgobblergetter (Jul 17, 2008)

Doe... 27yds... Spitfire Edge 100









Entry








Exit








Entry








Exit


----------



## connor_93 (Jul 24, 2008)

bawls said:


>



There is to many things wrong with this picture. I want to address that I am by no means a wildlife biologist but I'm somewhat sure that spots on the coat of the whitetail deer species indicates a "fawn" deer. To my understanding a "fawn" can be defined as a whitetail deer that is in its youngest stage of life. This is a fawn deer. The children's snow sled that is essentially holding the entire fawn is also indicative of its size. 

Now after further investigation I have come to the conclusion that this fawn was probably struck by a motorized vehicle of some sort which would deem the picture somewhat acceptable to take by some...

However, if this fawn deer was shot with said Spitfire broadhead, I am interested on the story that lies behind this photo and how the carnage displayed could have possibly occurred.

I can totally comprehend and understand the justification of shooting this fawn in terms for survival, but under what circumstances is it deemed acceptable to a shoot a fawn in terms of the sport of hunting?

I don't want to attain the label of "tree hugging sissy" so I will verify I am an avid bowhunter and enjoy the sport very much. But in this case, 10 times out of 10, I will go home empty handed instead shooting a very "immature" deer. This ranks right up in the caliber of the "Mule Deer Headshot Video". This really just can be justified. 

Sorry again for the rant. Surely I'm not the only one that thinks this. And yes I fully understand there is a very good chance this is a great example of "trolling" by posting a ridiculous photo but I have every right to be suspicious, in regards to some of the stuff I have seen on AT over the years. Stuff like this is 100% the reason PETA even exist. Rant Over.


----------



## j470 (Apr 20, 2013)

I can't wait to try em out!


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes spitfire haters posted it, and rage haters posted it on their thread and the list goes on and on. I'm like you, with lacking to find any amusement from the image, but it manages to pop up on this site over and over again. I have seen it posted on at least a dozon different threads. Thanks for your concern.


connor_93 said:


> There is to many things wrong with this picture. I want to address that I am by no means a wildlife biologist bsportier omewhat sure that spots on the coat of the whitetail deer species indicates a "fawn" deer. To my understanding a "fawn" can be defined as a whitetail deer that is in its youngest stage of life. This is a fawn deer. The children's snow sled that is essentially holding the entire fawn is also indicative of its size.
> 
> Now after further investigation I have come to the conclusion that this fawn was probably struck by a motorized vehicle of some sort which would deem the picture somewhat acceptable to take by some...
> 
> ...


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

Here's another one for me.....Shot her on 9/14 with my Frankened SBH Energy with Rev cams set at 55lbs - Spitfire ate her up! Complete pass thru and the arrow landed softly on top of some tall grass.....I just washed the head in some Dawn, touched up the blades and right back in the quiver.


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

^^^ Nice job!


----------



## Mike V. (Aug 28, 2010)

Will a spitfire work on a hard quartering away shot? In this case, yes.


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

^^ WOW! yeah I have taken so many deer over the years with Spitfires that I cant even remember them all, and I have never had one issue in any situation where all 3 blades did not deploy and do what they were meant to do. I shot threw both front shoulders on the biggest bodied buck I have ever seen and all 3 blades where fine when I found my head, super tough! I have to say I have never seen a gash like that before from any head! easy tracking, huh?


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

I am sitting in the tree with Spitfires right now. This is my first year with them. I hope to give them a test run very soon.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Goin to hopefully add to this thread soon going to be using the 170 grain magnums! Just bought 15 of em!


----------



## Hodge16 (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice head shot on the coyote.



copterdoc said:


> These are all Spitfire kills.


----------



## Hwp5 (Aug 5, 2012)

/9u82q1


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Great pics! Spitfires are awesome


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Down today with the spitfire magnum! 16 yard shot 18 yard recovery! Im impressed


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

well done!


----------



## broadheadnut (Mar 3, 2011)

i have shot about 10 animals with spitfires, and i would complain about the small entrance hole that i have had on every deer if i had not found all of them within 50 yards! Every deer that i have hit with a spitfire has taken off like it was shot out of a cannon and then died within seconds. Not the best blood trails, but who needs them when you here them crash!!!


----------



## msgobblergetter (Jul 17, 2008)

broadheadnut said:


> i have shot about 10 animals with spitfires, and i would complain about the small entrance hole that i have had on every deer if i had not found all of them within 50 yards! Every deer that i have hit with a spitfire has taken off like it was shot out of a cannon and then died within seconds. Not the best blood trails, but who needs them when you here them crash!!!


I with you on the 50 yard deal, but I've been getting really good entry holes as well as exits. Maybe because i'm shooting spitfire edge and spitfire maxx. Mostly edge's.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Im using the magnums and the entry hole was far from small the head was fully deployed at the ribs upon entry


----------



## broadheadnut (Mar 3, 2011)

interesting about entrance holes. ive been shooting the maxx with the trophy tip. still have been really small, but who cares when they drop fast!



msgobblergetter said:


> I with you on the 50 yard deal, but I've been getting really good entry holes as well as exits. Maybe because i'm shooting spitfire edge and spitfire maxx. Mostly edge's.


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

Some SF Maxx kills


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## PAHunter2D (Sep 14, 2011)

Shot with 100 grain Spitfire. She went maybe 60 yards.










Entrance:










Exit:


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow! Very nice kills everyone!


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

Spitfire Maxx Trocar 1.75"...in through the lungs out through the heart!!!


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

I have to share this because it is no doubt impressive! This shot was high and slammed through both shoulders and literally smashing the ball joint on the one side. Spitfire Maxx 100gr. trocar 1.75" It was shot from a StrykeZone 380 crossbow

Two shoulders side by side









Starting to tear away the meat/cartilage










Aftermath


----------



## msgobblergetter (Jul 17, 2008)

TimmyZ7 said:


> I have to share this because it is no doubt impressive! This shot was high and slammed through both shoulders and literally smashing the ball joint on the one side. Spitfire Maxx 100gr. trocar 1.75" It was shot from a StrykeZone 380 crossbow
> 
> Two shoulders side by side
> 
> ...


Pics not showing up.


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Trying again with the first post of the Spitfire Maxx buck*

...


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Trying again with my second post*

Side by side shoulders





















Aftermath


----------



## Allstar54 (Mar 13, 2013)

+1 for loving the Spitfires. Have not lost a deer since I switched to them 5 years ago. All but 1 pass through shot. I'll never switch.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Another spitfire doe! Same arrow and spitfire as last week these things are awesome! Went 50 yards the stand is at the point in the trees in the background!


----------



## ndm (Apr 7, 2012)

Spitfire Maxx Trophy Tip








Anyone that says Spitfires don't leave entrance holes here you go.








I love these heads!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

The magnums im using are fully deployed upon entry!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

This goes with the doe i shot earlier tonight!


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

I helped a fried retrieve a nice buck yesterday, of course he uses spitfires. Anyways he hit a limb with his arrow and it went in the bucks neck on the deers left side, stayed in the neck for about 9 INCHES before its exits ON THE LEFT SIDE and it just nipped the left shoulder and left a 2" gash, which did nothing. The deer ran maybe 40 yards tops flipped on his back and was dead. These heads are just amazing to me and these are the types of stories I like to hear about them. People who question spitfires being able to fully open on hard angles should not. All 3 blades deployed upon entree of the bucks neck and I am not sure you could get a harder angle than what this one was. Entree and exit holes were massive and blood was spraying at least 4' making for a very easy track, even though he went down in sight... Keep the good pics and stories coming!!!


----------



## msgobblergetter (Jul 17, 2008)

32 yard shot, spitfire max... Doe was real nervous coming in with wind swirling. She jumped my string really bad and I almost missed. Arrow entered the left hind quarter and exited between her right leg and gut as she twisted to bolt. She made it about about 150 yards, good blood so tracking wasn't bad.


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

bump


----------



## MattyB (Jan 8, 2007)

Not looking to start a fight as I bought some to try but how come no pictures of elk? Do you guys not elk hunt or do you not trust them for something that big? Also can you shoot them through ground blind mesh? My buddies are huge advocates of this head and I've seen their carnage, but I'm skeptical as to why I'd use them if they can't be a universal head like a muzzy or something else? Either way their on by arrows for deer and turkeys for the rest of this year.


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

Elk can only be hunted in how many states, and with a bow its even more rare, AND some of those states dont allow mechanical heads. So the odds are slim.
I have tested them years ago threw my blind mesh for turkey and I had lots of success, 10 shots and no blades opened.
You dont have to use them. I like/have Muzzy's, Thunder Heads, and Slick Tricks, and I have killed deer with them all but the spitfires work the best on deer for me.


----------



## justout (Aug 20, 2004)

125 gr Spitfire, heart shot, 80 yd blood trail


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

nice buck


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

I've been shooting Spitfire's for years. They are awesome. The blood trails are great!


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

Shot this doe this afternoon.....the blood trail was awesome in the snow


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

Buxndiverdux said:


> I've been shooting Spitfire's for years. They are awesome. The blood trails are great!


Very IMPRESSIVE!!!


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

Buxndiverdux I bet that monster has some major sentimental value to you with all those awesome memories. Are any of those kills with the same Spitfire head? I like to see how many deer I can harvest with the same head, with new blades every time of course.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Another one taken down by a spitfire. Deer went 40 yards maybe; Spitfires put them down fast.


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

BUSHfire said:


> Buxndiverdux I bet that monster has some major sentimental value to you with all those awesome memories. Are any of those kills with the same Spitfire head? I like to see how many deer I can harvest with the same head, with new blades every time of course.


I'm sure the same heads have killed more than one deer. I have a bunch of heads and always replace blades after every shot. The Monster is one of my favorite bows ever. I've killed a pile of animals with it.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Ive killed all 4 of my deer this year with the same head/arrow same blades. They are easy to resharpen!


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

hunterhewi said:


> Ive killed all 4 of my deer this year with the same head/arrow same blades. They are easy to resharpen!


How do you re sharpen? I've tried a bunch of ways, but have never been satisfied with my results.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Buxndiverdux said:


> How do you re sharpen? I've tried a bunch of ways, but have never been satisfied with my results.


Same here. I just buy replacements and replace the retention clips and everything. According to NAP, you can't use the retention clips for more than 5 shots. I just change them out anyways.


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

I would like to resharpen too, I have a ton of used blades here. New ones are not cheap either...


----------



## superrman77 (Aug 5, 2007)

This is a doe that I shot in the neck. She ran 10 yards on her rear legs and headed over. I shot another doe quartering away and it exited at the neck. She went about 20 yards and hit the ground. You can see the entrance and exit wound. The last time I used a spitfire I was hunting on the ground sitting in front of a big tree. Heard some deer crashing down the hill and the doe ran by and I made a bad shot on her moving. I hit her above the rear leg. Arrow buried in the dirt and she laid down 25 yards away. I had to have hit a major artery. They leave massive holes. I haven't lost a deer yet with them. Blood trails are always insane. They are a good head. I also use the slick trick magnums.


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

^^^^ Well Done!!!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

I leave the blades in the head and on an arrow if you have a good stone and get the angle right they get sharp as hell!


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

hunterhewi said:


> I leave the blades in the head and on an arrow if you have a good stone and get the angle right they get sharp as hell!


I will have to try this, I am sure it sounds way easier than it really is, until you figure it out. Thanks for the tip regardless.


----------



## JerseyGTI337 (Apr 4, 2006)

Spitfire Maxx kill


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice video!


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

Cool video


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

WOW now that was a cool video!!!


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

...


----------



## ifbrownthendown (Jul 16, 2013)

JerseyGTI337 said:


> Spitfire Maxx kill
> 
> That was awesome sir!!


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Awesome video, bear was dead in seconds love the maxx, I'll be shooting the trophy tip maxx this year, might get a packof edges too just for fun


----------



## dvd22783 (Jun 2, 2010)

I shoot 60lb with 28.5" draw and chronoed at 255 fps with Beman ICS Hunter 400's.... do i have enough power for these to open properly? I am having some tuning issue and it is way to close to the season to start fiddling. Thanks in advance


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

dvd22783 said:


> I shoot 60lb with 28.5" draw and chronoed at 255 fps with Beman ICS Hunter 400's.... do i have enough power for these to open properly? I am having some tuning issue and it is way to close to the season to start fiddling. Thanks in advance


With a little bit of reading along with some good understanding its not all that hard to tune a fixed blade head. 
But I do feel that with your set up you could shoot spit-fire's, I know a youth hunter that is about 20fps slower than your setup that uses them with good success. I wouldn't shoot past 20-25 yards, also it depends on the size of the deer, and most importantly shot placement. 
Some will say not to take any type of a angle shot with mechanical's but it has never been a issue for me with these heads. 

Try them I thing you will be pleased.


----------



## dvd22783 (Jun 2, 2010)

BUSHfire said:


> With a little bit of reading along with some good understanding its not all that hard to tune a fixed blade head.
> But I do feel that with your set up you could shoot spit-fire's, I know a youth hunter that is about 20fps slower than your setup that uses them with good success. I wouldn't shoot past 20-25 yards, also it depends on the size of the deer, and most importantly shot placement.
> Some will say not to take any type of a angle shot with mechanical's but it has never been a issue for me with these heads.
> 
> Try them I thing you will be pleased.


thank you very much for your response


----------



## BOW BUM (Jul 31, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

no praise for the spit junks ..sorry shot it was very unimpressed with the hole and penetration .


----------



## pegasis0066 (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

Shouldernuke! said:


> no praise for the spit junks ..sorry shot it was very unimpressed with the hole and penetration .


It wasn't the Spitfire's fault..........


----------



## chbarnha (Sep 18, 2013)

How are some of you guys reusing the spitfires. The 5 deer i killed with spitfires, every single one had some of the "channels" that the blades sit in bend and distort to where the were unusable. Thats why i now shoot Grim reapers. None of yall have had this problem?


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

BowKil said:


> It wasn't the Spitfire's fault..........


yes it was the heads fault .it was a broadside hit in the chest and the blades did not deploy until they were filly in the cavity and they are hard to open over the top junk plain and simple I recovered the deer with little entrance wound blood .sorry perfect hit poorly constructed hard opening junk .

FYI this is the wound look very big here ???No ? The quartering =away wound was very small blade deployment took the energy completely away from that 400gr perfectly tuned arrow.Sorry over the top design is poor at best and so was the head s performance .

You assumes I made a poor shot with the wrong equipment ..nothing was farther from the facts I recovered the deer in 60 yards was very happy with the deer but the look on my face said it all about the BH performance .The head was a standard 125 gr 3 blade SF.


----------



## chbarnha (Sep 18, 2013)

i didnt have a problem with getting good wound channels, but each head was a one shot deal. i like my grim reaper over the tops though. Never had any problem with those.


----------



## Jackson01 (Aug 16, 2014)

I've shot 3 big deer with the Spitfire Maxx.All 3 dropped in sight.Very deadly broadhead!!!!


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

pegasis0066 said:


>



WOW! you mean a JUNK spitfire killed that! :darkbeer: haha A perfect example of how tough and great these heads are, well DONE!


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

chbarnha said:


> How are some of you guys reusing the spitfires. The 5 deer i killed with spitfires, every single one had some of the "channels" that the blades sit in bend and distort to where the were unusable. Thats why i now shoot Grim reapers. None of yall have had this problem?


I have harvested 5 Bucks with the same head, different blades, with no issues at all.

I always replace the blades and the little tiny lock down metal piece but never had the blade channels distort. I have seen over 100 spitfire heads after they have killed everything from Squirrel, Turkey, Deer, Elk, and Bear. I have never seen a single head do what you mention to be honest. Maybe you didn't have them together right, I have no clue. TO have this happen 5:5 I would have contacted NAP to see what was happening and to get a refund... the GW are awesome heads too, if they work better for you then stick with that... thanks for sharing.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Spitfire kill last year.


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

Shouldernuke! said:


> yes it was the heads fault .it was a broadside hit in the chest and the blades did not deploy until they were filly in the cavity and they are hard to open over the top junk plain and simple I recovered the deer with little entrance wound blood .sorry perfect hit poorly constructed hard opening junk .
> 
> FYI this is the wound look very big here ???No ? The quartering =away wound was very small blade deployment took the energy completely away from that 400gr perfectly tuned arrow.Sorry over the top design is poor at best and so was the head s performance .
> 
> You assumes I made a poor shot with the wrong equipment ..nothing was farther from the facts I recovered the deer in 60 yards was very happy with the deer but the look on my face said it all about the BH performance .The head was a standard 125 gr 3 blade SF.



No the heads fault at all... Sorry you are having issues but I taken and seen all my friends and family kill way to much game with the spitfire line up for anyone to tell me they are not good. Are you sure you didnt buy the Cabela's look a likes??? I have seen guys switch to just about every other head out there and they always come back to spitfires and ask me why did I ever even switch. Weather its the great flight or the devastation performance they all come back or still use them. Am I a fan boy, heck no. I think everyone should use a fixed blade head myself, but I dont have the time or the patients right now in my life to tune them perfect like I want to. Are there other mechanical's out there that preform just as good, heck yes. Have I found on the is Better, NO. With my success rate over that past 10+ seasons using these heads why would I ever switch. Dont fix what isnt broken. 

I NEVER had a blade deployment issue on impact and I have never seen where every single blade did not open upon instant impact with these heads. What you describe just doesn't add up with my 100+ experiences with spitfires. As I said before maybe you didn't put them together right. Thats all I can figure.

Enjoy whatever you have switched over too and I hope they do you well, but getting on this thread trying to tell people about how these heads are JUNK is going to get you no where. They have seen first hand how great these heads are time after time. Look at all the pictures and read the great stories.


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> spitfire kill last year.
> View attachment 2037711


nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EdFalter (Mar 16, 2011)

you should be ashamed of yourself!!!


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

nice buck there, Whack.


----------



## pegasis0066 (Sep 1, 2004)

BUSHfire said:


> WOW! you mean a JUNK spitfire killed that! :darkbeer: haha A perfect example of how tough and great these heads are, well DONE!


Well, conventional mechanical broadhead wisdom would have dictated otherwise, but I had confidence from many past hunts. Maybe I was just lucky, but the bear ran maybe 30 years and tapped out... all within plain view. It was really quite uneventful.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

I started using the 170 grain magnums last fall and killed 5 deer with the same head and blades. Sharpening is pretty simple, none of the deer went more than 60-70 yards. For an 1 1/4" cut i was impressed with the wound channels. The heads are fully deployed by the time the get through the rib cage.


----------



## flygilmore (Aug 23, 2011)

pegasis0066 said:


> Well, conventional mechanical broadhead wisdom would have dictated otherwise, but I had confidence from many past hunts. Maybe I was just lucky, but the bear ran maybe 30 years and tapped out... all within plain view. It was really quite uneventful.


Wow, if that bear really did run *30 years *that would make for a heck of a blood trail!!!:set1_rolf2:


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks guys steep angle only 7 yards away went 80 yards great blood. Never had an issue with a spitfire.


----------



## BOW BUM (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh man,

Getting the itch to get a chance to run my first spitfire through a deer!


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

Loaned a spitfire maxx to a buddy I hunted with in colorado last week, he shot a mule deer with it this was the last log she went over before we found her


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

looks like somebody put a paintbrush to that log!


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> looks like somebody put a paintbrush to that log!


It was the most gruesome blood trail I've ever seen couldn't believe it it was just like that for a 100yds no idea how he made it that far or had that much blood in her


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

So I take it you converted another hunter into a spitfire user?


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

Yep he was a big rage fan but he's hooked on the spitfires now


----------



## JAKE3203 (Apr 23, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Jackson01 (Aug 16, 2014)

I just opened a new pack of Spitfire Maxxs.I noticed when the blades are deployed they are loose.They have like a 1/16th of a inch of wiggle.I checked all the screws and there tight.Is this normal?Been using these for a couple years and never noticed this.


----------



## Mnydir1 (Dec 7, 2013)

That's normal. They can't be tight otherwise it would use more energy to open


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes, if a blade is ever open past the "clicker/stopper" and it is tight in anyway at all, something is wrong. You want the blades to be loose and free so that they can deploy with the least amount of effort upon impact, like mentioned above.

Be sure to post pictures after you get blood on those new heads, enjoy the easy tracking... :darkbeer:


----------



## BOW BUM (Jul 31, 2009)

ttt


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

So I have been working with SFs for a couple years now, and I have a set of practice blades/clips that I use so I dont dull the new blades.. so I shot and whatever, then went to put on my new blades that came with it back on and 2 of them just seem really loose. any reason why? I put them on right and everything


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

ok guys I need to ask this. my son and I where at dick's today and my son showed me some split fire maxx but they DIDN"T have the blade at the tip and they looked shorter then the reg split fire did they shorten them up a little and get rid of that little blade at the tip?


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> So I have been working with SFs for a couple years now, and I have a set of practice blades/clips that I use so I dont dull the new blades.. so I shot and whatever, then went to put on my new blades that came with it back on and 2 of them just seem really loose. any reason why? I put them on right and everything


Are they locking in place (clicking) firmly? If they do they are good, no matter how loose they seem when the blade it open as long as they are "clicked" in place for perfect flight then they will do their part when it comes to killing...


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

kgtech said:


> ok guys I need to ask this. my son and I where at dick's today and my son showed me some split fire maxx but they DIDN"T have the blade at the tip and they looked shorter then the reg split fire did they shorten them up a little and get rid of that little blade at the tip?


Those were probably the "turkey" SF's. They have a semi blunt tip on them with no blade for a tip and are constructed completely different. You don't need penitration when killing a turkey so they are design to release more energy and force on smaller game.


----------



## redcarpet (Mar 31, 2013)

kgtech said:


> ok guys I need to ask this. my son and I where at dick's today and my son showed me some split fire maxx but they DIDN"T have the blade at the tip and they looked shorter then the reg split fire did they shorten them up a little and get rid of that little blade at the tip?


I think they have some Spits with the Trophy Tip so there will not be a blade at the tip, just a chisel type point.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

BUSHfire said:


> Are they locking in place (clicking) firmly? If they do they are good, no matter how loose they seem when the blade it open as long as they are "clicked" in place for perfect flight then they will do their part when it comes to killing...


They aren't making like a full click, they are locking but not very tight


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

redcarpet said:


> I think they have some Spits with the Trophy Tip so there will not be a blade at the tip, just a chisel type point.


I looked at them again today looks like they have the same tips as the reg split. and they are smaller too. and the cut dim. was 1 3/4"


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> They aren't making like a full click, they are locking but not very tight


Ya that is not good. Try new and different clicker shim's, make sure everything is clean and goes together easily.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Spitfire double. The first one was quartering away pretty good and the arrow entered in front of the back ham and exited between the front two legs in the brisket...That one went maybe 60 yards. Extremely good penetration with these heads. The second only went maybe 75-80. They are my favorite broadheads and are extremely reliable.


----------



## BOW BUM (Jul 31, 2009)

A lot of states open today I believe. I bet some spitfires have been doing work.

Post em up.

B


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

Pa opens tomorrow!!! Post all your kills! Does, small bucks, or monsters... Spitfires aren't bias, they are good at one thing KILLING.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Sf maxx going work!


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

NICE, I like your deer cart, you cant go wrong with a good ol' sled! ha


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Well, spitfire maxx put a huge hole in another big buck!


----------



## Sharp38ky (Mar 30, 2014)

outdoorsman3 said:


> Well, spitfire maxx put a huge hole in another big buck!


Entry or exit...awesome buck by the way


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Sharp38ky said:


> Entry or exit...awesome buck by the way


That's entry. The broahead is so far stuck in the offside shoulder I am going to have to cut it out


----------



## Sharp38ky (Mar 30, 2014)

outdoorsman3 said:


> That's entry. The broahead is so far stuck in the offside shoulder I am going to have to cut it out


Awesome.... I'm a fixed blade guy but I might have to try these out...post more pics if you got em..buck..wound channel you know cool stuff like that


outdoorsman3 said:


> That's entry. The broahead is so far stuck in the offside shoulder I am going to have to cut it out


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Sharp38ky said:


> Awesome.... I'm a fixed blade guy but I might have to try these out...post more pics if you got em..buck..wound channel you know cool stuff like that


I will for sure! I would recommend these heads til the day I die. Try them and you'll be pleased!


----------



## bj99robinson (Jan 8, 2009)

I used to shoot them, and I have nothing bad to say about them. I now shoot fixed blade broadheads, I just feel a little more confident in them.


----------



## jfp1972 (Feb 26, 2009)

I go back and forth between the Spitfire and the Killzone but I'm not really sure why. I've got full faith in the Spitfire. Here are a couple of the reasons why.


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

Sharp38ky said:


> Entry or exit...awesome buck by the way


This is a typical entry wound for a spitfire, exit holes are way worse!!! 

Like I said its not just sometimes its every time! 

VERY nice Buck by the way!!!


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> That's entry. The broahead is so far stuck in the offside shoulder I am going to have to cut it out


You know whats cool, take that piece of shoulder and clean it all up and save it with the head lodged in it. Hang it in the game room or garage. Its will get lots of attention, start many conversations, and its just cool to look at.


----------



## followthrough (Jan 24, 2011)

Spitfire maxx


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

You guys may recognize this wound channel


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Sharp38ky said:


> Awesome.... I'm a fixed blade guy but I might have to try these out...post more pics if you got em..buck..wound channel you know cool stuff like that





BUSHfire said:


> You know whats cool, take that piece of shoulder and clean it all up and save it with the head lodged in it. Hang it in the game room or garage. Its will get lots of attention, start many conversations, and its just cool to look at.


You guys ain't gonna believe this.. So we butchered that deer today, found the broad head with about 8" of arrow attached and I swear that head looks brand new. It took out half the shoulder and didn't lose a blade, didn't bend the tip, not a thing. Fully functional and I will use it again


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Powhatan (Nov 10, 2012)

Spitfire MAXX... Drop it like it's hot!


----------



## higdeezy45b (Feb 4, 2011)

25 yd complete pass thru spitfire 125 standard


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

HELL YEAH! look at that hole! 

Converted my uncle and my dad into spitfire users!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> Well, spitfire maxx put a huge hole in another big buck!





outdoorsman3 said:


> You guys ain't gonna believe this.. So we butchered that deer today, found the broad head with about 8" of arrow attached and I swear that head looks brand new. It took out half the shoulder and didn't lose a blade, didn't bend the tip, not a thing. Fully functional and I will use it again


Follow up.. washed up the head, the blades are still razor sharp, I dont even need to touch them up. cleaned the blood off, screwed it on a new arrow, and it is ready to kill another deer!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

What's your guys thoughts on the spitfire edge?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

170p&ywhitail said:


> What's your guys thoughts on the spitfire edge?


I have always wanted to try a set.. I was thinking about buying a pack of the edge blades, and making a hybrid with 2 straight blades and an edge, or visa versa. I think they would do just as much damage! But I can not complain about the regulars.


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

I took 2 nice P&Y bucks last year with the 125 Spits. I have had zero failures since switching to them!!! No slivers here


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

I would think the serrated blades would cut through bone and hide pretty good. Like a pocket knife with serrated blade cuts rope better then just the blade. I bought some last year but never used them cause they felt pretty stiff to open?? But all these pics are making me want to give em a shot!


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

My kill from 2012: doe at 15 yards from a tree. Spined her with the first shot, finished her off with the second. Bled like a stuck pig on the kill shot. Usually the deer are running away when they are bleeding out, this one happened right in front of me at spitting distance. MASSIVE blood loss, it's the only head I'll shoot now.


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

170p&ywhitail said:


> I would think the serrated blades would cut through bone and hide pretty good. Like a pocket knife with serrated blade cuts rope better then just the blade. I bought some last year but never used them cause they felt pretty stiff to open?? But all these pics are making me want to give em a shot!


In some cases a serrated blade cuts better, but it depends on what the material is and if you actually compare it to a razor I doubt its better. 
I dont think it would hurt other than using up more energy/penetration. Serrated sometimes cuts better but takes more effort. 
I have seen over one hundred ribs sliced threw like butter, front shoulders crushed into pieces, and spines shattered, all with the standard blades SO I never seen a reason to switch. Like I said they probably wouldnt hurt anything either way.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

BUSHfire said:


> In some cases a serrated blade cuts better, but it depends on what the material is and if you actually compare it to a razor I doubt its better.
> I dont think it would hurt other than using up more energy/penetration. Serrated sometimes cuts better but takes more effort.
> I have seen over one hundred ribs sliced threw like butter, front shoulders crushed into pieces, and spines shattered, all with the standard blades SO I never seen a reason to switch. Like I said they probably wouldnt hurt anything either way.


I kind of wondered too if the serrated blades might use up more energy. May have to just go with the spitfire max and try them first hand. I'm torn between them and Jak-hammers.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

tag


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

Helped a guy skin a big doe he shot with a spitfire on Sat night. Blew completely threw the front left shoulder, 2 ribs after the shoulder, and then 2 more ribs upon exit. It wasnt a complete pass threw and the deer snapped the arrow. We went back Sunday morning and after about a hour we found the head attached to the other half of the arrow. Honestly after shattering all that bone and going completely threw the body, the head looks and preforms as it would new. After washing it, it still clips shut and the blades open freely. The blades need a slight hone and shes ready to kill again.

After years and years these heads still amaze me on how strong they are and more importantly how well they kill.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Spitfire Maxx
29/70 Mathews Z7 Magnum
Easton Bloodline 330

Pass through, no blood trailing, went 25 yards tops... She was having a hard time moving oxygen...


----------



## ArmedBarrister (Oct 4, 2011)

Entrance 









Exit









Chunk of lung right next to the arrow where I shot her.









Her lungs were destroyed. Not neatly sliced by the blades. Destroyed to bits and pieces.


----------



## Jourdan_D (Mar 10, 2009)

More spitfire Maxx love


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

ArmedBarrister said:


> Her lungs were destroyed. Not neatly sliced by the blades. Destroyed to bits and pieces.


That is VERY common with SFs, get use to it...haha :darkbeer:

Well over half of the deer I shoot have nothing left for lungs, they kinda look like blood clots. Just impressive!


----------



## hunts one (Feb 5, 2012)

connor_93 said:


> There is to many things wrong with this picture. I want to address that I am by no means a wildlife biologist but I'm somewhat sure that spots on the coat of the whitetail deer species indicates a "fawn" deer. To my understanding a "fawn" can be defined as a whitetail deer that is in its youngest stage of life. This is a fawn deer. The children's snow sled that is essentially holding the entire fawn is also indicative of its size.
> 
> Now after further investigation I have come to the conclusion that this fawn was probably struck by a motorized vehicle of some sort which would deem the picture somewhat acceptable to take by some...
> 
> ...


I agree, this is sick


----------



## Jourdan_D (Mar 10, 2009)

piggy


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 21, 2010)

Spined her with first shot, put a second through bottom of the chest to finish but think she would have bleed out quickly. This was from a crossbow.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

kgtech said:


> I looked at them again today looks like they have the same tips as the reg split. and they are smaller too. and the cut dim. was 1 3/4"


Spitfire Maxx Trophy Tip


----------



## Maverik76 (Aug 5, 2008)

40 yard broadside. No pass through, and the ******* broke one of my ACC's in half, but the Spitfire still looks good!


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Maverik76 said:


> 40 yard broadside. No pass through, and the ******* broke one of my ACC's in half, but the Spitfire still looks good!
> 
> View attachment 2075710
> 
> ...


Great shot placement, love seeing those 40 yarders disappear behind the shoulder


----------



## shooter44n45 (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't have any pictures of the holes but I started bow hunting back in 1995 and used Spitfires in that year and every year since. I have Spitfire Max's in this years quiver too.


----------



## arlow (Jun 16, 2005)

139 pound doe. Original style 100 grain spitfire. 7 yard shot. 

[


----------



## BOW BUM (Jul 31, 2009)

Put a finisher on a buck for my dad. I have side by side exit comparisons between a standard 2" rage and a Standard SF 125. I'll post em up tomorrow if I can remember...

B


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

Please do!


----------



## WayBeau (Feb 21, 2007)

BOW BUM said:


> Put a finisher on a buck for my dad. I have side by side exit comparisons between a standard 2" rage and a Standard SF 125. I'll post em up tomorrow if I can remember...B


In for the comparison pics.


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

100 gr Standard Spitfire since the first year they hit the market.


----------



## BOW BUM (Jul 31, 2009)

*Rage-standard spitfire side by side*

I finished this buck for my Dad on Friday. A standard 2" rage through the liver did not kill it... Had to call on the standard spitfire 125 to clean up the mess...The deer ran nearly another 100 yards after being shot with the Spitfire! 

Rage exit on left, spitfire exit on right. 

I never took a photo of the spitfire entrance. It was a quartering shot into the deer, one blade was full open going in. The entrance hole was an oblong 1-1.5" Plenty of hole to bleed out of if there was not a pass through. My first personal experience with a standard spitfire.

Shot out of an old Hoyt MT sport serving as my backup right now. Its probably shooting a 475gr arrow 220fps if I'm lucky... 15 yard shot.


----------



## Xforce41 (Sep 4, 2013)

Absolutely love spitfires! I jumped on the rage bandwagon for a short time when they came out. But quickly returned to the ole reliable spitfire! I'll never go back.


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

Boy you sure can't center punch a heart much better then that!


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

Thats for sure! How far did that deer go?

Usually when I hit the heart that good it blows into pieces and mush, you must of hit that one in between beats!

Well done!


----------



## Xforce41 (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks guys! They're two different hearts. Both big does went only about 50 yards. Got both hearts soaking in a brine ready for the smoker.


----------



## klope (Aug 11, 2014)

This is my second year of bowhunting and after losing a buck last year from a bloodtrail running cold I decided to try something different for this year. Decided to go with the 100 grain spitfire maxx and had the opportunity to use them tonight. Shot a small doe tonight from about 30 yards and she dropped in her tracks. Very happy with my decision.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

So I shot another big buck with a SFM tonight.. 12 yards, I hit him far back, broadside, no pass through, hardly any entrance hole.. but the deer died on a terrible shot in 100 yards. 

I guess what I am asking is has this happened? obviously the head had to open as the death was so quick, but why didnt it leave a big old entrance wound like usual? It was a brand new head. I cant complain cause they did the job, I am just kinda stumped why I didnt get the pass through.. he ran off with the arrow and I cant find the arrow so I dont know what to look at. I hope I find the arrow tomorrow


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

Well on Nov. 13th I shot the biggest buck I have ever taken. Please remember I hunt in Pa and on public ground. I have taken some nice bucks over the years for my area but this is considered a Monster! This would be tiny for a Kansas or Iowa buck but a trophy for here. 
I'll keep it as short as possible. I knew I would have to hit the woods after work even if it was for about 2 hours. The temp went from mid 60's to about 25 in less than 24 hours and I knew the bucks would be searching for a doe. After a lot of rushing I got to the woods as fast as I could and was settled in the tree around 3:05, 20 mins later something caught my eye way out to my right and it was a hawk flying, so I stared in the area for a while and seen some movement. I got my range finder out for a monocular and took a peak. I seen the body of a deer moving in the thicket. Finally it made its way to a opening over 80 yards away and I seen it was a buck I would shoot. Thats the LAST time I looked at the rack, until I held it. So I hit the grunt once and he stopped, I waited and tooted again, he turned on the dime and run in grunting every 3rd step. When he was at 35yrds he got behind some thick cover, I drew early but safely. He was on track to hit my shooting lane at 25yrds when my pack slid on my stand and clicked causing him to look straight up at me and walk straight to me looking up. I didnt want to shoot him straight on, but he stopped at 19 yrds stomped once and ever so slightly quartered to his left and I took the best shot I thought I had before he BOLTED away. 

TWACK I hit him high shoulder on a real hard angle on his every so slight turn. I hit him so hard with my 424 grain GT that he almost fell over, but as he ran I could see almost half of my 30" shaft bouncing out of his shoulder as he ran. He made it 50 yards and I grunted at him a bunch. He stopped for few seconds then turn and ran to his left. He was out of sight...

Verrry Nervous and unsure, I waited as long as I could, 1 hour and 15 mins, it felt like FOREVER and I was so scared I wouldn't find him, but I had to believe in my SPITFIRE, if I would kill this deer it would because of this head. After getting down to use my last 15 mins of day light I started tracking him, oh yeah it snowed a inch after I shot him so no tracks or blood. Anyways as I walked to were I last saw him I didnt even make it, I stopped about 40yards into my search a looked to my left, and THERE HE WAS. Down for the count with my arrow still sticking out of him. When he made the hard left out of my sight he made a 30yard loop right back towards me and died 60 yards from my tree and I couldnt see him. I almost died in that tree wondering what was going to happen but thats what makes it so fun and exciting!

The spitfire blew threw the top of the shoulder like nothing, and crushed both lungs, all blades opened instantly on impact and everything stayed intact until the end. I believe that if I would have had some other mechanical on I doubt I would have killed this deer. I love these heads more than I ever have in the past 15 years and will use them until I can find anymore. 

THANK you SPITFIRE

He was 123" and weight 180lbs field dressed!!!! The taxidermist said he is at least 4.5 years old for sure. This just is unheard of in my area.


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

The angle of the arrow was much more harsh than the picture shows. The knock end worked its way back as he did all of his running. The entre wound channel was 3"+ long and all 3 blades opened on impact.

HA and people say mechanical dont work on angle/quartering shots. They never used spitfires thats for sure!


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

First year shooting them..I'm a believer. Big TIME!

Exit hole








BOOM!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Goatboy they sure dont go far with a hole in the pumphouse like that! Another spitfire magnum kill for me, a nice doe quartering to took out shoulder, top of heart and lungs!

Entrance








Exit


----------



## bowhunt99 (Sep 11, 2009)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NAP-60-234-...283?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20f37e39c3 

There's a link to a good deal on regular spitfires $24 for a 3 pack and free shipping


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Heres my buck from this year 23 yards 1 1/4" spitfire magnum. Se head as used on the doe i posted above

Entrance








Exit


----------



## WayBeau (Feb 21, 2007)

hunterhewi said:


> Heres my buck from this year 23 yards 1 1/4" spitfire magnum. Se head as used on the doe i posted above
> 
> Entrance
> View attachment 2124732
> ...


That's quite the exit hole. . . .or did you start to dress it and stop for a pic? :wink:


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

I guess I don't get these threads........IMHO if you have your bow setup correctly the broad head shouldn't be the deal breaker on success. Most good heads will do the job.....unless you have real specific needs. But carry on..........lol


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

WayBeau said:


> That's quite the exit hole. . . .or did you start to dress it and stop for a pic? :wink:


No field dressing for this guy! Lol he was quartered too pretty good. Seen the guts fall as soon as the arrow went through


----------



## WayBeau (Feb 21, 2007)

hunterhewi said:


> no field dressing for this guy! Lol he was quartered too pretty good. Seen the guts fall as soon as the arrow went through


wow!!! :mg:


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Not a bad hole for an 1 1/4" cut 170 grain head!


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

Spitfire Maxx 100 gr. went 40 yards


----------



## drkeenan (Jul 22, 2010)

Switched to Spitfires last season and have killed 10 deer since. All pass thrus and all short tracks!! Will always have them in my quiver!! Here are 3 of the photos


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

deadquiet said:


> I guess I don't get these threads........IMHO if you have your bow setup correctly the broad head shouldn't be the deal breaker on success. Most good heads will do the job.....unless you have real specific needs. But carry on..........lol


You dont get it... You can set up a 1990 bear bow "correctly" and kill deer with field tips, but no one does that, correct? Its not even legal, because its not a perfect world and no one is perfect. If you can use a tool, to enhance your chances in any way, shape, or form... THEN WHY NOT?

I bet you have many new advancements when it comes to hunting and they are all tools. Tree stands, bows, rests, clothing, calls, sents, your truck to get there, and YESSSS your broadheads!!!!

The spitfire head works for us and they have proven to be a very lethal and deadly head even on poorly placed shots (because we are not perfect) and the better part is they fly very nice, for most of us as good as a field tip. THATS WHY we use them, like them, and respond to this thread. I know for a fact I would have lost deer if it were not for spitfires being on the end of my arrow.

So unless you are using Indian heads that you chiseled out of stone and tied to the end of a wooded stick, you have no argument to defend you statement. Because I am sure you are using a newer style, advanced head, that you prefer for personal reasons.


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

In typical fashion I took another nice buck this year with my trust spitfires. The preformed as always with a 37 yard quartering towards me shot I nailed the best right in the shoulder, then broke 2 ribs on entry and 2 on exit with a clean pass threw! The head looked like new after the shot without even having a nick in one of the blades. 
In the end the buck died within sight, ALWAYS the best feeling. No pictures uploaded yet.

How did all the other spitfire fans do?


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

I used one of my original spitfires this year, have been using slick tricks since 08. 

The spitfire absolutely tore up the buck I shot and left a huge blood trail. Any head would have done the job but I was impressed.

Is anyone still using the original or did everyone switch to the larger cut head?


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

23 inches of penetration angling down and back toward the opposite rear leg. Caught both lungs and liver. Died within 50-60 yards. Standard head.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Just killed a doe this mornin, first deer of the season. Once again spitfire magnums, she carried it 40 yards and tipped over


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

copterdoc said:


> Looks to me, like a terrible sledding accident.


Involving a fawn,a sled,and a tractor trailer at 60 mph.


----------



## rawd (Mar 18, 2014)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









XXX exit on a doe I shot this year. Great heads.


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

I killed this one on the 7th, with a 125 gr Spitfire original (1.5" cut dia). 

Double lung shot, through the widest and deepest section of the ribcage. 
I've found that the longer the path that the arrow takes through the lungs, the quicker the deer dies. Heart shots are way overrated.

This one only made it about 30 yards, running downhill.


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

Both with Spitfire XXX this year. Love em!













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

Charman03 said:


> I used one of my original spitfires this year, have been using slick tricks since 08.
> 
> The spitfire absolutely tore up the buck I shot and left a huge blood trail. Any head would have done the job but I was impressed.
> 
> Is anyone still using the original or did everyone switch to the larger cut head?


Thats pretty much all I use is the original, they penetrate like crazy and kill deer hard, why change?


----------



## Brett Thomas (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## megavites (Jul 14, 2015)

I got my early doe with standard head..dropped in 30yds. Also dropped a buck in 60yds....but I also lost a doe.
Hit her from the ground and heard it hit the opposite shoulder with her running with the arrow and 10" penetration. Followed the blood trail for 140yds and it stopped. Unfortunately, no recovery.


----------



## 19hunt92 (Jun 25, 2014)

I use the old originals, put down 3 this year. Pass throughs on the 2 does and got an exit on the buck but the shaft stayed in. That is the only disappointment i have ever had but at over 200 lbs field dressed, the buck ran only 60 yds and was dead. I've never had further than 80 yds to find a dead deer.


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

brett thomas said:


> View attachment 3277042
> View attachment 3277026


wow!!


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Maxx

Through the shoulder blade and only about 8 inches of penetration managed to kill him within 75 yards. Broadheads undamaged.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

I use the 170 grain 1 1/4" cut magnums. Plain awesome heads!


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

I like the maxx


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

ozzz said:


> View attachment 3299058
> View attachment 3299066
> 
> 
> ...


Well Done!!!


----------



## tminc (Mar 2, 2013)

Wonderful blood trail from this exit was even in the trees! Love these deer killing machines


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

*SpitFires*

Still doing work......Shot this big doe Saturday afternoon - 17 yard quartering away entered toward rear of the rib cage and exited right behind opposite shoulder pass thru and stuck in the ground. She went 40 yards and just flopped over
Entry







Exit


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

and so another spitfire season begins... Can't wait to see all the devastation!


----------



## Jacob Chapman (Mar 14, 2012)

Ttt!


----------

